# Whats projection for S.E. MI



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

What are the projections for the winter? Farmers almanac. Lots of snow or very cold??? 

Chris


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

It says that is is going to be warmer than usual, but does that mean more snow or less snow? I think it means alot of snow!!! payup payup


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Snowman19 said:


> It says that is is going to be warmer than usual, but does that mean more snow or less snow? I think it means alot of snow!!! payup payup


Bring on the snow!!!! Was talking with someone from work and he said the same. Warm but with lots of snow.

Chris


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*MI winter*

Looks look last year bummer not much plowing but lot of salt.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.almanac.com/weather/index.php click on your area to read


----------

